# The ADA 2004 results are available on ADA website



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/2004r600.pdf

There was 19 entries from Poland this year, it's more than any other "nonasiatic" country. I'm proud 8)


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd like to congratulate all the ADA entries this year --it was the biggest ADA aquascaping turnout ever. There were a total of 12 entries from the USA... not too bad, but could be better

A round of applause for the following members who entered!:
42nd Oliver Knott --Germany
43rd Wayne Sham --Hong Kong
57th Harry Kwong --Hong Kong
102nd Luis Navarro --USA
126nd Ricky Cain --USA
150th Marcin Betlejewski --Poland
180th Anthony Gomez --USA
336th Dam Nguyen --USA
344th Carlos Sanchez --USA
353rd Roy Deki --USA
375th Sergio Veterano --Portugal
381st Andre Daniel Nobrega --Portugal
405th Roland Seah Ming Chuen --Singapore
434th Pedro Borges --Portugal
443rd Aeon Tan Zhiming --Singapore
515th Kenneth Cheng --USA

I think that's everyone. =D> 

Carlos


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Few comments after receiving the latest copy of Aqua Journal. 

#1. Grand Prize maybe different from what we are used to but definitely did not catch too much of my attention. Square looking rocks did not work with roundish finish of plants. On the other hand, rock work itself was amazing. There are photographs before and after and transition is truly amazing. 2nd and 3rd place were definitely nicer IMO but not as unique. 

#2. US participation in AGA is growing but in ADA unfortunetly decreased. US had 24 submissions in 2003 and dropped to 18 in 2004. 

Few Others:

Japan 
2003 - 402
2004 - 436

Poland
2003 - 12
2004 - 25

Germany 
2003 - 21
2004 - 14 

Korea 
2003 - 19
2004 - 26 

Total participation 

2001 - 557
2002 - 661
2003 - 673
2004 - 791


#3. Japan flooded this competition. First winner is from Korea, then next 10 submissions from Japan, 1 Taiwan and again 10 from Japan, Ukraine, again 10 from Japan and so far......

Back to drawing boards fellas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting the file to work. What version of IE and/or Reader are you running?

Best,
Phil


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It works for me with Mozilla 0.7 Firebird browser and Acrobat 5.0

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

It worked for me on Acrobat 5.0, but only after I installed a new Japanese language font package. If you get an error statement out of Acrobat then you can visit www.adobe.com and find out what the statement means and how to fix it.

Roger Miller


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Roger. I'd done the most recent update, but I still got the Japanese language not supported message. I'll do a specific search for the language support.

How's summer in the Southwest treating ya? We got nice breezes and high level intermittent cloud cover last week from Alex but that's about it. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> How's summer in the Southwest treating ya? We got nice breezes and high level intermittent cloud cover last week from Alex but that's about it.


It's great Phil. If you're ever planning a trip to the southwest you should plan it for late summer through fall. The summer rains have started. We get little afternoon showers every other day or so. Temperatures are mild and the high desert is flowering.

Roger Miller


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone received the booklet from this years contest? I understand that the top 600 will receive a copy.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Or you can order it from ADA for $12 including shipping. Well worth it for inspiration.


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

*ada link*

Hi

Can you post the link where I can buy the latest issue which has the journal for sale...I must be looking in the wrong places :x 
$12 for all that inspiration is definately worth it!!

thanks

Gilly


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Nozomi
[email protected]


----------

